# Unterschrift digitalisieren



## Falloutboy6 (16. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wie ich am besten eine Unterschrift digitalisiere.
Habe eine Unterschrift auf Blattpapier mit weissem Hintergrund. Nun müsste diese Unterschrift aber auf einen blauen Hintergrund. Wie würdet ihr dies realisieren?!

Freistellen?!

Danke


----------



## chmee (16. Dezember 2006)

Man kann es über die EbenenModi Darken oder Multiply wunderbar auf den blauen Hintergrund setzen.

oder

Das Ausgangsmaterial schreit förmlich nach Lumakey.


----------



## helaukoenig (16. Dezember 2006)

Variante drei: Hintergrundebene umbenennen in beliebigen namen und über die Ebeneneigenschaften Weiß ausblenden und als png oder gif speichern.


----------



## BSE Royal (18. Dezember 2006)

Wenn Du die Unterschrift mit einem schwarzen Stabilo oder anderem Fineliner sauber auf papier schreibst, sollte es auch reichen, die Unterschrift mit höherer Auflösung, z.B. 600dpi zu scannen. In Photoshop markierst Du dann den weißen hintergrund (Zauberstab; Auswahl: Farbbereich auswählen) und löscht diesen einfach weg.

Zum sichern solltest Du ein Format verwenden das Transparenz verwendet. TIFF bietet sich an. (GIFs zeigen aufgrund mangelnder Transparenzabstufung unschöne Verpixelungen an den Rändern). Nun bist Du vollkommen frei für jedfrbigen hintergrund.

Sinnvoll ist es, die Unterschrift in einer zweiten Variante invertiert zu sichern (Einfach Strg+I drücken) damit Du für dunkle Hintergründe ebenfalls eine gut lesbare Unterschrift hast.

Der BSE


----------

